# Imac G5 probleme gestionnaire demarrage ?



## lexross (4 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous,
Je suis nouveau dans le monde du mac et je sollicite votre aide.
J'ai réparé un imac g5 17'' qui avait un probleme d'alimentation et installé un hdd 200gb, il démarre bien avec son disque d'installation original snow leopard,mais il ne "vois" rien....c.a.d. au démarrage il montre un icône animé avec un point d'interrogation ,et suite aux informations prises sur le net j'ai appuyé sur alt pour lancer le gestionnaire de démarrage,mais là la fan se met à tourner assez fort et ensuite un écran avec deux icones apparait mais rien d'autre, je ne sais pas ce que c'est...une idée ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2015)

G5 et Snow Leopard ? Certainement pas.

Les iMac G5 sont des machines à processeur PPC donc incompatibles avec 10.6 Snow Leopard.

Les images en lien montrent une machine non dotée de l'iSight intégrée, il doit s'agir d'un iMac G5 1re ou 2e génération (2004/2005)

Son système d'origine ne peut pas être Snow Leopard (2009) mais 10.3 Panther ou 10.4 Tiger.


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2015)

lexross a dit:


> démarrage,mais là la fan



Cousin d'outre Atlantique ?


----------



## lexross (4 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour Moonwalker,

Merci pour ces informations,je vais demander à mon entourage si un cd de panther ou tiger traine dans un de leurs tiroirs poussiereux...

l'installation se déroulera juste en installant le cd ou des manipulations sont à prévoir suite au nouveau hdd ?


----------



## lexross (4 Novembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Cousin d'outre Atlantique ?


Oui...à ce que je vois je m'intègre bien...je prends leur expressions...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Novembre 2015)

Plusieurs possibilités :

– cette machine peut accepter Panther, mais son Panther d'origine (disque gris) et pas un autre.
– cette machine peut accepter Tiger, soit son Tiger d'origine (gris) soit (si elle est Panther à l'origine) un Tiger "Retail" (disque noir)
– dans tous les cas, cette machine doit pouvoir accepter un DVD de 10.5 Leopard si elle dispose de suffisamment de Ram (1 Go).


----------



## Invité (4 Novembre 2015)

Ca serait dommage de se limiter à Tiger avec un G5, d'autant que la Ram pour ce modèle doit se trouver à vraiment pas cher de ce côté là de l'Atlantique…


----------



## lexross (5 Novembre 2015)

Invité a dit:


> Ca serait dommage de se limiter à Tiger avec un G5, d'autant que la Ram pour ce modèle doit se trouver à vraiment pas cher de ce côté là de l'Atlantique…


Si j'augmente ma Ram, disons 2GB ....je peux passer à autre chose ?...je suis limité par le processeur...non ?


----------



## Invité (5 Novembre 2015)

Léopard ! 

Les suivants sont Intel only


----------



## lexross (5 Novembre 2015)

Parfait....j'ai obtenu un disque retail de Tiger et le Mac fonctionne à merveille,installation sans problèmes.

Dès que je pourrai obtenir une version Leopard, je l'installerai.

Un grand merci à vous deux pour vos informations/conseils/aides.

Salutations cordiales d'outre-Atlantique


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2015)

De rien, bonne continuation !


----------

